

The economics of the podcast boom - dnetesn
http://www.cjr.org/first_person/the_economics_of_the_podcast_boom.php?utm_source=Daily+Lab+email+list&utm_campaign=f8d0a82783-dailylabemail3&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d68264fd5e-f8d0a82783-395827456

======
sixQuarks
It's funny that twitter started as a failed podcasting platform. They were
several years too early. Shows that timing is a very important part of startup
success.

~~~
throwaway8899
Well, Odeo was an audio/podcasting startup.

The founders of Odeo shut it down and then started Twitter.

Same founders and investors, but different vehicles.

